# Bald Head Island Advice



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Going to Bald Head Island next week for a family vacation. Have never been there before. Just wondering if anyone has any recent reports from there or any advice. Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

google- kure beach n c then scroll down to bald head upper right will be satellite or map - click on satellite to get bearings.


----------



## Rover (Jun 13, 2011)

What type of advice are you looking for?


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I fish quite a bit, so more or less was curious to what was being caught.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Whiting,drum,pomps,maybe some specs,and or ladyfish, possibility of flounder.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

The Megalopidae family could make a showing.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

originalhooker said:


> The Megalopidae family could make a showing.


Say what? And find some good holes and soak fresh shrimp or sand fleas and maybe throw out some live mullet or mud minnows for flatties and then toss some gulp.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

If the Megalopidae make a showing i will have a big crab waiting.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Or a 2# popeye mullet on a 9/0 hook for mega


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

originalhooker said:


> The Megalopidae family could make a showing.


silver baby yeah that's what I've been waiting for.


----------



## scole250 (Jul 23, 2009)

How do you pack your fishing rods for the ferry ride?
Not sure I saw any golf carts with rod holders. Do they have them on the carts there?
Better make sure what if any tackle supplies there are else it's a ferry ride back to South Port.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

scole250 said:


> How do you pack your fishing rods for the ferry ride?
> Not sure I saw any golf carts with rod holders. Do they have them on the carts there?
> Better make sure what if any tackle supplies there are else it's a ferry ride back to South Port.


 You carry them in your hands, BHI ferry employees will not handle any fishing rods. The answer to the second question is no rod holders on golf carts.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

originalhooker said:


> The Megalopidae family could make a showing.


Maybe they'll have a reunion.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Its still bit to eaarly for any tarpon. Maybe some big drum


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Tarpon are here, big drum have pushed back off to their summer haunts, places such as Peteroff, Yaupon, Mcglammery, Sheepshead Rock, Marriott Reef.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Trust me i hooked two monsters last year in august that would have gone 40lbs a piece. One spooled me, other broke my leader


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

it is not too early , teh 1st push got messed up w/ the storm, drum can be had all thru the summer,they just roam b/t river-bch-ocean structure.

rods - get some bungee ball straps, 3 will secure the rods 4 easy carry, 1 18" will hold the rods on the ferry to the rail.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes given the right wind conditions they can be had all summer just saying that most of the time they are on the inshore hard-bottom areas and reefs until they make there push into the river to spawn, this low that is going to develop off the coast later this week may bring some drum to the beach with the NE winds forecast. They certainly were there the last time I fished it on the new moon in April. May's new moon got messed up with tropical storm Alberto, too big and too much current until that Sunday evening and I had to go back to work. That Sat. in April night Dad and I caught 26 and left them biting at around 10 AM. I will be there Sat. night Sunday for sure. Hope to see ya out there. I have caught them on all winds, but 90% have come when it blows NE. The dynamics of the point there are awesome when you have the NE wind driven current stacking against the the rising tidal current coming from the river down south beach. This will be the case 2.5 hrs. before and after high tide, either side of low the tidal current will be moving the other direction with the NE current which can make fishing even with 10 oz. difficult from the beach. Caught many fish from way out on the shoal at dead low when there are some good breaks in the outer shoal. Fishing it today is way easier than it was when I started going there 16 yrs ago, beach access then was at least 3/4 mile north on east beach then. Hope this helps.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

And folks, you can take what KB Spot Chaser says to the bank. This is from much experience and not being read from the books. Good info Justin, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

drumchaser said:


> And folks, you can take what KB Spot Chaser says to the bank. This is from much experience and not being read from the books. Good info Justin, thanks for sharing.


 Thanks Neil, gonna have to get together this fall for sure. Hopefully she'll lay down enough Sat. night to fish the moonrise early Sunday, few silvers seen, not by myself only reported. It will remain to be seen if this next low will stall them even more.


----------

